# Predraft camp measurements and testing results (merged thread)



## OwnTheBlocks

*Predraft camp measurements and testing results*

Does anyone know when this information is supposed to be released?


----------



## BG7

*Re: Predraft camp measurements and testing results*



OwnTheBlocks said:


> Does anyone know when this information is supposed to be released?


Reportedly, never, because Tyrus Thomas will kill everyone at draft express if they're released.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: Predraft camp measurements and testing results*



OwnTheBlocks said:


> Does anyone know when this information is supposed to be released?


No, but I thought you were going to share them with us by your thread title. :brokenhea


----------



## SkywalkerAC

*Re: Predraft camp measurements and testing results*

http://www.floridatoday.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060611/SPORTS/606110346/1002

some info has leaked out anyway-

Sheldon benches 185lbs 25X; Lamarcus 8X.

Gay and Thomas touch 12'3"; Brewer 12'1" & 185 19X!

That's about it in this article. They may have just used info from interviews.

12'3, yup, that's pretty high alright.


----------



## moss_is_1

*Re: Predraft camp measurements and testing results*



SkywalkerAC said:


> http://www.floridatoday.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060611/SPORTS/606110346/1002
> 
> some info has leaked out anyway-
> 
> Sheldon benches 185lbs 25X; *Lamarcus 8X.*
> 
> *Gay and Thomas touch 12'3"; * Brewer 12'1" & 185 19X!
> 
> That's about it in this article. They may have just used info from interviews.
> 
> 12'3, yup, that's pretty high alright.


haha Aldridge is a *****, holy **** on Gay's vertical.


----------



## Nimreitz

*Re: Predraft camp measurements and testing results*

Gay is taller than Tyrus Thomas, so let's not get too carried away with the vertical. I mean, of course it's really really really good, but he probably didn't have the best one in the draft.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

*Re: Predraft camp measurements and testing results*



Nimreitz said:


> Gay is taller than Tyrus Thomas, so let's not get too carried away with the vertical. I mean, of course it's really really really good, but he probably didn't have the best one in the draft.


i bet my money on James White for highest verticle leap.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Predraft camp measurements and testing results*

They had most of them up on June 13th last year: 

http://www.insidehoops.com/chicago-camp-measurements.shtml


----------



## MiSTa iBN

*Re: Predraft camp measurements and testing results*



Nimreitz said:


> Gay is taller than Tyrus Thomas, so let's not get too carried away with the vertical. I mean, of course it's really really really good, but he probably didn't have the best one in the draft.



They're supposed to be the same height, but Thomas is supposed to have the freakishly long arms..No? It's very impressive that he can get as high as Thomas, and that's just the vertical when you jump off 2 feet. Gay's more of a one foot jumper, plus he's quicker, has a better handle and can shoot better than Thomas.


----------



## TM

*Re: Predraft camp measurements and testing results*



sloth said:


> Reportedly, never, because Tyrus Thomas will kill everyone at draft express if they're released.


:laugh:


----------



## sov82

*Re: Predraft camp measurements and testing results*



Nimreitz said:


> Gay is taller than Tyrus Thomas, so let's not get too carried away with the vertical. I mean, of course it's really really really good, but he probably didn't have the best one in the draft.


That's true but...

Thomas is a PF. Gay is a SF. About the same height. About the same weight. The same age (1 day apart). Same atheleticism. From a physical standpoint, these guys seem to be equals. However, Gay has the game to play SF. Thomas says he's a SF but we haven't seen it. I don't see how you can take Thomas over Gay. If I'm Chicago and I've decided Thomas is better than LA, I've got to then take a step back and consider whether I should trade Deng for an established big man, take another big at 16 and take Gay. Of course, this would all depend on who is available but I think you have to look


----------



## The Mad Viking

*Re: Predraft camp measurements and testing results*



moss_is_1 said:


> haha Aldridge is a *****, holy **** on Gay's vertical.


8 x 185 does not make one a *****.

I think Michael Sweetney only did 2. Dwight Howard did 7 and Bosh did 9. 

Bench press is overrated, but 25 is still impressive. Joey Graham did 26 last year, best ever by a player who was drafted. I can't remember his name, but some bruiser back in 2003 did 31 reps.

Gay likely has a running vertical of about 41", based on a standing reach of about 8-10. Of course, until this year, the standing 2-foot vert was measured....


----------



## LegoHat

*Re: Predraft camp measurements and testing results*

Bench press is indeed overrated, Al Jefferson for example could only do three reps in 2004, and I don't think anyone considers him to be a physically weak player. It just goes to show how these tests can be viewed too seriously, and to some extent valued above actual basketball skills. They are useful in some areas, but it's not the end of the world if a player doesn't excel in these tests.


----------



## HKF

*Re: Predraft camp measurements and testing results*

Mad Viking is thinking of Jason Keep (6'11 300 lb) out of the University of San Diego. He did a lot.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks

*Re: Predraft camp measurements and testing results*

Yeah but he overshot it, Keep only did 27. People were predicting Batista to break that this year, so I'm curious if he actually did.

And for whoever said that 8 X 185 isn't that bad for Aldridge, I find a problem with it. By my sophomore year i was good for about 15 reps, and I went to a tiny D1 school, and didn't even have a s&c coach, let alone the UT facilities, or the possibility that I may have a shot at going #1 overall at the end of the season and making millions to give me motivation to go lift weights. I did it because I wanted to get stronger and become a better player. I think his output was pretty sad. Chris Paul did 10 reps last year at the same age and he's a point guard. Dwight Howard did 7 reps coming out of high school with probably longer arms, and 2 less years of Big 12-level weight training. Puts it all into perspective IMO. I'm personally not an Aldridge fan though, and if the Raptors take him first overall I may never passionately watch a game again, based on their recent draft history. I think Coangelo knows better than that though.


----------



## jakethegreat

*Re: Predraft camp measurements and testing results*

Are they really one day apart in age? If so, that's pretty crazy.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Predraft camp measurements and testing results*

8 isn't bad, its more important for a big man to have strong legs then a strong arm. The only thing I can think of that mimics a bench press in an NBA game, is pushing someone and thats a foul, if Aldridge has strong enough legs, he'll be fine.


----------



## pr0wler

*Re: Predraft camp measurements and testing results*



sloth said:


> 8 isn't bad, its more important for a big man to have strong legs then a strong arm. The only thing I can think of that mimics a bench press in an NBA game, is pushing someone and thats a foul, if Aldridge has strong enough legs, he'll be fine.


I don't really find bench press numbers super important either. Other than the neanderthal style bragging rights of "I can bench press more than you!" I don't think it should be viewed as an essential statistic for draft rankings.


----------



## KB21

*Re: Predraft camp measurements and testing results*



sloth said:


> 8 isn't bad, its more important for a big man to have strong legs then a strong arm. The only thing I can think of that mimics a bench press in an NBA game, is pushing someone and thats a foul, if Aldridge has strong enough legs, he'll be fine.


Since they don't have their players do the power clean, the bench press is the most functional lift they can do to measure a player's upper body strength. While you may be thinking about the actual motion of the bench press, there are a couple of things that the bench press does suggest. Number one, Shelden Williams is much less likely to have a rebound ripped away from him than LaMarcus Aldridge. Number two, a lack of upper body strength will have an effect on a player's ability to finish in traffic. Marvin Williams did 11 reps last year, and he had many plays where he would drive, draw the foul, but couldn't finish because of his lack of strength. As he gets stronger, he will be able to finish those plays.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Predraft camp measurements and testing results*



KB21 said:


> Since they don't have their players do the power clean, the bench press is the most functional lift they can do to measure a player's upper body strength. While you may be thinking about the actual motion of the bench press, there are a couple of things that the bench press does suggest. Number one, Shelden Williams is much less likely to have a rebound ripped away from him than LaMarcus Aldridge. Number two, a lack of upper body strength will have an effect on a player's ability to finish in traffic. Marvin Williams did 11 reps last year, and he had many plays where he would drive, draw the foul, but couldn't finish because of his lack of strength. As he gets stronger, he will be able to finish those plays.


Tyson Chandler probaly couldn't do one, and he never gets a rebound ripped away. However, he is among the worst finishers in the NBA.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks

*Re: Predraft camp measurements and testing results*

Most flawed logic ever in my opinion. I GUARANTEE you Tyson Chandler could probably do at least 15 reps, and has had plenty of rebounds taken away from him over the course of his horribly underachieving career. Never is quite the strong word, meaning not even once and everything. Like KB21 said, bench press is the most functional way of measuring upper body strength in a compound lift for physical testing, with rarely anyone doing power cleans as a basketball exercise. It not only measures how powerfully you can push someone, but it also measures the strength generated in your lats, shoulders, and brachalis too.


----------



## Nobull1

*Re: Predraft camp measurements and testing results*



OwnTheBlocks said:


> Most flawed logic ever in my opinion. I GUARANTEE you Tyson Chandler could probably do at least 15 reps, and has had plenty of rebounds taken away from him over the course of his horribly underachieving career. Never is quite the strong word, meaning not even once and everything. Like KB21 said, bench press is the most functional way of measuring upper body strength in a compound lift for physical testing, with rarely anyone doing power cleans as a basketball exercise. It not only measures how powerfully you can push someone, but it also measures the strength generated in your lats, shoulders, and brachalis too.


today maybe but when he drafted he could not lift 185 once


----------



## OwnTheBlocks

*Re: Predraft camp measurements and testing results*

Is that opinion or fact?


----------



## lw32

*Re: Predraft camp measurements and testing results*

Bench pressing is extremely overrated. Dwight Howard did 7 during his pre-draft camp, yet I don't think anyone would deny that he's a top 2 rebounder in the L. It really doesn't help you rebound the basketball, positioning is 80% of rebounding. Why do you think Eddy Curry can't rebound? He doesn't understand positioning.

Bench pressing is probably the most useless stat from the pre-draft camps. Sure, you might be able to take a bit more contact, but that has a lot to do with agility too.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Measurements!!!*

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1342

Enjoy! No standing reach or wingspan yet though.


----------



## nbanoitall

*Re: Measurements!!!*

my grandma is taller than rodney carney. what happened?


----------



## SkywalkerAC

*Re: Measurements!!!*

they better not stop releasing the other length measurements.

redick at a full 6'4 suprises me a little, at least in comparison to some of the others coming up short.


----------



## K-Dub

*Re: Measurements!!!*

:clap:


----------



## K-Dub

*Re: Measurements!!!*

Augustine can kiss the NBA goodbye. These measurements combined with a poor predraft camp = EuroLeaguer (is that a word?) And Tyrus only at 6'8" with shoes??? I'll hold judgement till we get the rest of the measurements.


----------



## different_13

*Re: Measurements!!!*

size and role wise Carney n Collins are reminding me ever more of Desmond Mason and Aaron McKie..


n Shelden Williams at 6'8.5" is bad news for him.. still 7 foot wingspan or so, i suppose.

Tyrus thomas at less than that in shoes is pretty bad too, meaning he'll probably peak at 6'9.5" in shoes. if he's lucky he could get ten, which'd be brilliant *cue stoudamire comparisons"

Cedric Simmons at less than 6'10" is'nt great for a centre, but he can play PF too, so he's not that undersized (considering his athletic ability and wingspan)

Brandon Roy at a legitimate 6'6 (in shoes) is good, he's definitely a big guard now, and could be worth it for the bulls (6'5 wasn't big enough, IMO, to reduce Ben Gordon's minutes)

Adam Morrison seems to have lost a lot of weight..


----------



## rwj333

*Re: Measurements!!!*

Aldridge's stock just went up in a big way. In his draftexpress interview just a few days ago he said he was only 6"10 in shoes, too. Heh.


----------



## K-Dub

*Re: Measurements!!!*



different_13 said:


> size and role wise Carney n Collins are reminding me ever more of Desmond Mason and Aaron McKie..
> 
> 
> n Shelden Williams at 6'8.5" is bad news for him.. still 7 foot wingspan or so, i suppose.
> 
> Tyrus thomas at less than that in shoes is pretty bad too, meaning he'll probably peak at 6'9.5" in shoes. if he's lucky he could get ten, which'd be brilliant *cue stoudamire comparisons"
> 
> Cedric Simmons at less than 6'10" is'nt great for a centre, but he can play PF too, so he's not that undersized (considering his athletic ability and wingspan)
> 
> Brandon Roy at a legitimate 6'6 (in shoes) is good, he's definitely a big guard now, and could be worth it for the bulls (6'5 wasn't big enough, IMO, to reduce Ben Gordon's minutes)
> 
> *Adam Morrison seems to have lost a lot of weight*..


198 lbs is not good at the 3 ...unless he's trying to become a 2. I doubt it but wasn't he up around 210 lbs during the season?


----------



## Scinos

*Re: Measurements!!!*

Interesting as always. 

Redick and Roy are taller than I thought. 

Thomas 6'8.25 and 217 ? No wonder he's claiming he can play SF...

Carney is also smaller than I thought. But I guess the plus for him and Thomas is their freak athleticism can make up for it somewhat.


----------



## Nimreitz

*Re: Measurements!!!*

I don't think Carney or Brewer's stock went down, they're shooting guards. 6'6'' is fine for a shooting guard, that's what MJ was. Mason's problem was that he couldn't shoot, so he had to play small forward and not be a guard, Carney doesn't have the problem, Brewer might, but he can handle the ball which Mason can't do either. Augustine measured in just what I thought he would, who thought that he would play center in the league? He's a 4 and at 6'9'' he's fine. The guy who really took a hit was Paul Milsap. Marco Killingsworth is not even 6'7''!?!? WOW, that's incredible.


----------



## HKF

*Re: Measurements!!!*

Carney was always a SG, which we knew (at least I think this should have been obvious). Now we know why he's working out with T-Mac in Houston. He's a SG and T-Mac is a SF.

Interestingly enough, I will never believe college listins ever again.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: Measurements!!!*



rwj333 said:


> Aldridge's stock just went up in a big way. In his draftexpress interview just a few days ago he said he was only 6"10 in shoes, too. Heh.


http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1336



> Reporter: How tall are you?
> 
> LaMarcus Aldridge: With shoes, I’m 6’11.



What article were you reading?


----------



## HKF

*Re: Measurements!!!*

No way Aldridge or O'Bryant slip past Atlanta. They are going to take a big. Both guys measuring out at 6'10 or larger. I say you have to roll the dice on a real big.


----------



## rwj333

*Re: Measurements!!!*



Darius Miles Davis said:


> http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1336
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What article were you reading?



Huh... I guess my memory is blanking out. Thanks for the info. 

...Even though I know you can't pin too much on workouts, this firmly solidifies Aldridge and Roy over Thomas for me, as a Bulls fan. If we want a 6'7 PF, Nocioni will do well enough.


----------



## Nimreitz

*Re: Measurements!!!*

I thought everyone already knew Tyrus Thomas was 6'7''.


----------



## rwj333

*Re: Measurements!!!*



HKF said:


> No way Aldridge or O'Bryant slip past Atlanta. They are going to take a big. Both guys measuring out at 6'10 or larger. I say you have to roll the dice on a real big.


At this point, I would guess that there's no way Aldridge slips past the Bulls. He's way too solid and too much of need for Paxson to pass up. The possibility that Paxson would choose Tyrus Thomas became zero when he became an egomaniacal tweener. 

I can only pray that Toronto takes Bargnani.


----------



## rwj333

*Re: Measurements!!!*



Nimreitz said:


> I thought everyone already knew Tyrus Thomas was 6'7''.


He was supposedly a 6'7 swingman when he first came to LSU and then went on growth spurt. :uhoh:


----------



## different_13

*Re: Measurements!!!*

relating to my comment on carney - i thought he was more of a SF than SG (as in, quite significantly better)

but i realise now that 
A) he's perfectly capable of playing SG effectively
B) especially in houston, where both Alston and T-Mac are excellent ball-handlers, so any of his deficiencies in this area are negated.


Morrison had been listed at 6'8" 220 on nbadraft.net, and i'm sure aldridge at 245..

n yeah, Tyrus Thomas said he was a swingman when he first got there, only played the 4 cos the coach asked him to.


----------



## Fairsportsfan

*Re: Measurements!!!*

I was upset with Carney's height but when i remembered that Vince, J.R. Smith and J- Rich are also 6'6', with all of them having almost the same abilities i was not that upset any more, lol.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Predraft camp measurements and testing results*

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1342

Here are some interesting ones, not sure why wingspans aren't listed:

Carney is short, Marcus Williams is bulking.

<table class="article"><tbody><tr><th colspan="4"> NBA Pre-Draft Camp Heights and Weights</th></tr><tr><th>Player</th><th>Height w/out shoes</th><th>Height w/shoes</th><th>Weight </th></tr><tr><td> Maurice Ager </td><td>6' 3.25''</td><td>6' 4.5''</td><td>203.0</td></tr><tr><td> LaMarcus Aldridge </td><td>6' 10''</td><td>6' 11.25''</td><td>234.0</td></tr><tr><td> Hilton Armstrong </td><td>6'9.5''</td><td>6'10.25''</td><td>240.0</td></tr><tr><td> Ronnie Brewer </td><td>6' 5.75''</td><td>6' 6.75''</td><td>223.0</td></tr><tr><td> Rodney Carney </td><td>6' 4.5''</td><td>6' 5.75''</td><td>204.0</td></tr><tr><td> Mardy Collins </td><td>6' 4.25''</td><td>6' 5.5''</td><td>224.0</td></tr><tr><td> Jordan Farmar </td><td>6' 0.75''</td><td>6' 2''</td><td>171.0</td></tr><tr><td> Randy Foye </td><td>6' 2.25''</td><td>6' 3.25''</td><td>212.0</td></tr><tr><td> Rudy Gay </td><td>6' 7''</td><td>6' 8''</td><td>222.0</td></tr><tr><td> Paul Millsap </td><td>6' 6.25''</td><td>6' 7.25''</td><td>258.0</td></tr><tr><td> Adam Morrison </td><td>6' 6.5''</td><td>6' 7.75''</td><td>198.0</td></tr><tr><td> Steve Novak </td><td>6' 8''</td><td>6' 9.25''</td><td>216.0</td></tr><tr><td> Patrick O'Bryant </td><td>6' 11''</td><td>7' 0''</td><td>249.0</td></tr><tr><td> J.J. Redick </td><td>6' 4''</td><td>6' 4.75''</td><td>190.0</td></tr><tr><td> Brandon Roy </td><td>6' 5.25''</td><td>6' 6.25''</td><td>207.0</td></tr><tr><td> Saer Sene </td><td>6' 11''</td><td>7' 0''</td><td>237.0</td></tr><tr><td> Cedric Simmons </td><td>6' 8.25''</td><td>6' 9.5''</td><td>223.0</td></tr><tr><td> Tyrus Thomas </td><td>6' 7.25''</td><td>6' 8.25''</td><td>217.0</td></tr><tr><td> Marcus Williams </td><td>6' 2''</td><td>6' 3.25''</td><td>215.0</td></tr><tr><td> Shawne Williams </td><td>6' 7.25''</td><td>6' 8.75''</td><td>227.0</td></tr><tr><td> Shelden Williams </td><td>6' 7.5''</td><td>6' 8.5''</td><td>258.0</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## BULLS23

*Re: Measurements!!!*

Some surprises here, but overall what I expected . . . 

TT at 6'8" and 217 puts to bed him playing the 4 full time in the NBA I hope (at least for the Bulls). Now Pax can concentrate on LA and Roy (I hope we take LA). He can't possibly pass up LA at #2 now though, he's a legit 6'11" in shoes which is very impressive and I think he can put on 10-15 pounds and be really effective for us.

I'm also reconsidering Redick at #16 . . . I really thought he'd come in around 6'2.5". Very suprised he's over 6'4" in shoes. Shoot, he's basically 6'5".

Patrick O'Bryant being legit 7' in shoes is also a bit surprising and if we take Roy at #2 we've got to trade up and get that kid.

Hope we can get reach and other numbers soon!


----------



## MemphisX

*Re: Measurements!!!*

Every year, same ****. People make too big a deal out of measurements. Nobody torpedoed or boosted their stock IMO. 

On Ty Thomas...I never understood how he could project higher than Rudy Gay any way. The same size, same athleticism. Hell, I would prefer converting Gay to PF because he is more skilled.


----------



## The Mad Viking

*Re: Measurements!!!*



Darius Miles Davis said:


> http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1342
> 
> Enjoy! No standing reach or wingspan yet though.


Of course; standing reach and wingspan are far more important than height.

It's not "he's only 6-8, but he makes up for it with a standing reach of 9-1."

Its just standing reach and wingspan. Height is irrelevent. 

A guy who is 6-8 with a reach of 9-1 and a wingspan of 7-2 is much "bigger" than a guy who is 7 feet with a reach of 8-11 and a wingspan of 6-11. The 4" of height mean nothing.

Shelden Williams is 258 lbs and benched 185 25x. He is a beast. If he has a reach of 9' and a wingspan of 7' he is a legit centre in the NBA. Period.


----------



## BULLS23

*Re: Predraft camp measurements and testing results*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1342
> 
> Here are some interesting ones, not sure why wingspans aren't listed:
> 
> Carney is short, Marcus Williams is bulking.
> 
> <table class="article"><tbody><tr><th colspan="4"> NBA Pre-Draft Camp Heights and Weights</th></tr><tr><th>Player</th><th>Height w/out shoes</th><th>Height w/shoes</th><th>Weight </th></tr><tr><td> Maurice Ager </td><td>6' 3.25''</td><td>6' 4.5''</td><td>203.0</td></tr><tr><td> LaMarcus Aldridge </td><td>6' 10''</td><td>6' 11.25''</td><td>234.0</td></tr><tr><td> Hilton Armstrong </td><td>6'9.5''</td><td>6'10.25''</td><td>240.0</td></tr><tr><td> Ronnie Brewer </td><td>6' 5.75''</td><td>6' 6.75''</td><td>223.0</td></tr><tr><td> Rodney Carney </td><td>6' 4.5''</td><td>6' 5.75''</td><td>204.0</td></tr><tr><td> Mardy Collins </td><td>6' 4.25''</td><td>6' 5.5''</td><td>224.0</td></tr><tr><td> Jordan Farmar </td><td>6' 0.75''</td><td>6' 2''</td><td>171.0</td></tr><tr><td> Randy Foye </td><td>6' 2.25''</td><td>6' 3.25''</td><td>212.0</td></tr><tr><td> Rudy Gay </td><td>6' 7''</td><td>6' 8''</td><td>222.0</td></tr><tr><td> Paul Millsap </td><td>6' 6.25''</td><td>6' 7.25''</td><td>258.0</td></tr><tr><td> Adam Morrison </td><td>6' 6.5''</td><td>6' 7.75''</td><td>198.0</td></tr><tr><td> Steve Novak </td><td>6' 8''</td><td>6' 9.25''</td><td>216.0</td></tr><tr><td> Patrick O'Bryant </td><td>6' 11''</td><td>7' 0''</td><td>249.0</td></tr><tr><td> J.J. Redick </td><td>6' 4''</td><td>6' 4.75''</td><td>190.0</td></tr><tr><td> Brandon Roy </td><td>6' 5.25''</td><td>6' 6.25''</td><td>207.0</td></tr><tr><td> Saer Sene </td><td>6' 11''</td><td>7' 0''</td><td>237.0</td></tr><tr><td> Cedric Simmons </td><td>6' 8.25''</td><td>6' 9.5''</td><td>223.0</td></tr><tr><td> Tyrus Thomas </td><td>6' 7.25''</td><td>6' 8.25''</td><td>217.0</td></tr><tr><td> Marcus Williams </td><td>6' 2''</td><td>6' 3.25''</td><td>215.0</td></tr><tr><td> Shawne Williams </td><td>6' 7.25''</td><td>6' 8.75''</td><td>227.0</td></tr><tr><td> Shelden Williams </td><td>6' 7.5''</td><td>6' 8.5''</td><td>258.0</td></tr></tbody></table>


I'm still convinced that the most interesting measurement is JJ Redick at around 6'5" . . . I've been watching him for his whole Duke career down here in ACC country and I thought he'd come in at like 6'3". If he's there at 16 and Brewer isn't Bulls need to think hard about him.


----------



## BULLS23

*Re: Measurements!!!*

On TT . . . I'm not as concerned with his height as much as with his weight. I see him as they bodytype that can't put on alot of weight. Him being 217 right now is what I'm more concerned about, because everyone in his camp should know that he is projected to be a 4 in the NBA and should've been training accordingly. I think he has a pretty good reach, but maybe not overwhelming like Shelden Williams.


----------



## MLKG

*Re: Predraft camp measurements and testing results*

Reddick at almost 6'5" is definately the most surprising.

Maurice Ager measured pretty well too. I thought he was going to come in around 6'3".


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Predraft camp measurements and testing results*



Mike luvs KG said:


> Reddick at almost 6'5" is definately the most surprising.
> 
> Maurice Ager measured pretty well too. I thought he was going to come in around 6'3".


 His wingspan is going to be one of the lowest for his height, too bad it isn't listed here.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Measurements!!!*



MemphisX said:


> Every year, same ****. People make too big a deal out of measurements. Nobody torpedoed or boosted their stock IMO.
> 
> On Ty Thomas...I never understood how he could project higher than Rudy Gay any way. The same size, same athleticism. Hell, I would prefer converting Gay to PF because he is more skilled.


People see a relentless approach to the game from Thomas, much like Stoudemire. Gay still lacks in that area... but he is definitely the more skilled.

And holy ****, Marcus Williams is a rock. 215, he put on another 10-15 pounds like it was nothing.


----------



## MLKG

*Re: Measurements!!!*



The Mad Viking said:


> Of course; standing reach and wingspan are far more important than height.
> 
> It's not "he's only 6-8, but he makes up for it with a standing reach of 9-1."
> 
> Its just standing reach and wingspan. Height is irrelevent.
> 
> A guy who is 6-8 with a reach of 9-1 and a wingspan of 7-2 is much "bigger" than a guy who is 7 feet with a reach of 8-11 and a wingspan of 6-11. The 4" of height mean nothing.
> 
> Shelden Williams is 258 lbs and benched 185 25x. He is a beast. If he has a reach of 9' and a wingspan of 7' he is a legit centre in the NBA. Period.


Height is still important. I would take an extra 2 inches of vision over an extra 2 inches of wingspan any day.

A guy who is 6'5" is going to have a much easier time shooting the ball than a guy who is 6'3" because he's going to get better looks at the basket, even if the shorter guy has longer arms.


----------



## T.Shock

*Re: Measurements!!!*

Do we not learn anything? If you can play, you can play. A team playing two guards under 6'3'' can make the playoffs and make the finals (Phily in 01), a 6'5'' monster can dominate at the PF position (Barkley), etc. It's a range of height. If Thomas puts on 20 pounds and is suddenly 6'8'' and 237 with a reach of 8' then I'm guessing he'll be aight at the 4.


----------



## crazyfan

*Re: Measurements!!!*



T.Shock said:


> Do we not learn anything? If you can play, you can play. A team playing two guards under 6'3'' can make the playoffs and make the finals (Phily in 01), a 6'5'' monster can dominate at the PF position (Barkley), etc. It's a range of height. If Thomas puts on 20 pounds and is suddenly 6'8'' and 237 with a reach of 8' then I'm guessing he'll be aight at the 4.






only if TT gains 20 pounds without losing his athletism then he will be fine at the 4


----------



## italianBBlover

*Re: Measurements!!!*

Andrea Bargnani's official measurements of the LegaA1 at september 2005 are 211 cm and 105 kg = 6'11 and 231 lb


----------



## Charlotte_______

*Re: Measurements!!!*



italianBBlover said:


> Andrea Bargnani's official measurements of the LegaA1 at september 2005 are 211 cm and 105 kg = 6'11 and 231 lb


With shoes or without?


----------



## rebelsun

*Re: Measurements!!!*



Charlotte_______ said:


> With shoes or without?


Either way that would be good for Andrea...

Tyrus is getting smaller by the day, 6'8, 218. He's closer to Hakim Warrick's size than Kenyon. He's gonna have to put on some pounds to bang down low or work on his overhyped perimeter skills.

Carney's height hurts, but isn't a killer.

Roy's inflated stock should stretch even further after measuring over 6'6 in shoes.

That list is a killer for all of the undersized PFs in the 2nd round: Hicks didn't even hit 6'6!

Aaron Gray may have salvaged his damaged stock by getting 7'0 w/o shoes.

Now for the wingspans...


----------



## Dornado

*Re: Measurements!!!*

If Redick switched shoes with UWM's Joah Tucker he might move up 5 or 6 spots


----------



## Like A Breath

*Re: Measurements!!!*

I don't get it...how come some guys are inflated half an inch by shoes, and others are inflated 1.25 inches? Shouldn't everyone get the same inflation so it's fair to all the prospects?


----------



## Banjoriddim

*Re: Measurements!!!*



Like A Breath said:


> I don't get it...how come some guys are inflated half an inch by shoes, and others are inflated 1.25 inches? Shouldn't everyone get the same inflation so it's fair to all the prospects?


I was thinking the same thing :raised_ey


----------



## nbanoitall

*Re: Measurements!!!*



Banjoriddim said:


> I was thinking the same thing :raised_ey


i would hope everyone would agree. If you measure in at a height, they should be able to move you up no more 3/4 of an inch. Basically just round up pick either 1/2 inch or 3/4 and round up for all of them. That should do it. Otherwise why wouldnt i come in a pair of heels, or at least put foot pads in my shoes?:biggrin:


----------



## l2owen

*Re: Measurements!!!*



BULLS23 said:


> On TT . . . I'm not as concerned with his height as much as with his weight. I see him as they bodytype that can't put on alot of weight. Him being 217 right now is what I'm more concerned about, because everyone in his camp should know that he is projected to be a 4 in the NBA and should've been training accordingly. I think he has a pretty good reach, but maybe not overwhelming like Shelden Williams.



shelden and TT shouldnt even be mentioned in the same sentence. tyrus thomas can get up higher and faster for blocks than shelden could dream of . tyrus thomas will literally be in the air seconds before shelden williams . his ability to elevate combined with his great wingspan are very much like marions . shelden will not be as good a rebounder as TT. cause tt has all the tools to be a better rebounder. they are the same height. i highly doubg SW has a higher standing reach than TT. its not even close. tts athleticisim , age, and size make him a far better prospect than sw.


----------



## bruno34115

*Re: Predraft camp measurements and testing results*

Ouch, Rodney Carney at a little over 6'5'' hurts a little bit.


----------



## italianBBlover

*Re: Measurements!!!*



Charlotte_______ said:


> With shoes or without?


Usually the italian heights are without shoes.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

*Re: Predraft camp measurements and testing results*



Lachlanwood32 said:


> Bench pressing is extremely overrated. Dwight Howard did 7 during his pre-draft camp, yet I don't think anyone would deny that he's a top 2 rebounder in the L. It really doesn't help you rebound the basketball, positioning is 80% of rebounding. Why do you think Eddy Curry can't rebound? He doesn't understand positioning.
> 
> Bench pressing is probably the most useless stat from the pre-draft camps. Sure, you might be able to take a bit more contact, but that has a lot to do with agility too.


Howard's also added about 50 pounds since then.


----------



## untamed guerilla

*Re: Measurements!!!*

does height really matter, i mean t.thomas is kinda like a shawn marion type of player. quick off his feet long and ultra athletic, why do u think shwan marion has so much success at only 6'7, because of he's so quick off his feet and a super athlete, same thing with t.thomas and he's 6'8, i mean even if thomas was 6'9 do u think he was gonna turn into a banger that's not his game, his game thrives off of athletism, so if he's 6'8 or 6'9 it doesn't really matter

if jj redick is 6'4 and 6'4.75 with shoes on what did he do put on slippers, the average basketball shoe only gives u a inch to maybe a inch and a quarter in height, depending on your shoe size, the bigger the shoe the bigger the sole

on a side note, when morrison went against the now we know smaller carney does it really mean he's gonna be able to get his shot off over bigger players in the nba i mean carney is 2 inches shorter than morrison


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Predraft camp measurements and testing results*



YoYoYoWasup said:


> Howard's also added about 50 pounds since then.


 25, actually.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Predraft camp measurements and testing results*



bruno34115 said:


> Ouch, Rodney Carney at a little over 6'5'' hurts a little bit.



wasn't he listed at 6'7"? That may hurt a lot. Damn.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

*Re: Measurements!!!*

How come Hassan Adams' measurements weren't listed? Anyways, I'm very surprised that Carney was 6'4.5, he's barely taller than Redick! He looks much taller though and I don't think it'll affect him too much in the league, especially if he goes to Houston and plays SG alongsideT-Mac. I'm not that surprised that Thomas is only 6'8 with shoes though. I think we all knew that...


----------



## rainman

*Re: Measurements!!!*

there are shockers every year but its all relevant, amare measured 6-8 1/2 barefoot, marion 6-7, brand about 6-7 3/4. i was a little surprised morrison was a little under 6-7 and roy not much shorter than that, they looked to be a good 3 inches differant when they played each other. some of these numbers may mean a shift in position here and there, morrison to the 2g,thomas sf, etc.


----------



## Chalie Boy

*Re: Measurements!!!*

Wow, alot of undersized pfs, they should go to the NFL, lol


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

*Re: Predraft camp measurements and testing results*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> 25, actually.


I thought he was 225 out of high school... guess not.


----------



## The Mad Viking

*Re: Predraft camp measurements and testing results*



HKF said:


> Mad Viking is thinking of Jason Keep (6'11 300 lb) out of the University of San Diego. He did a lot.


That's the guy. Thanks Fooey!


----------



## OwnTheBlocks

*Re: Predraft camp measurements and testing results*



Lachlanwood32 said:


> Bench pressing is extremely overrated. Dwight Howard did 7 during his pre-draft camp, yet I don't think anyone would deny that he's a top 2 rebounder in the L. It really doesn't help you rebound the basketball, positioning is 80% of rebounding. Why do you think Eddy Curry can't rebound? He doesn't understand positioning.
> 
> Bench pressing is probably the most useless stat from the pre-draft camps. Sure, you might be able to take a bit more contact, but that has a lot to do with agility too.


7 reps for a high school kid with obscenely long arms is a heck of a lot more impressive than 8 reps from a kid with 2 years of college under his belt who has known all along he'd be a high draft pick when he decided to come out. It just goes to show that Aldridge is lazy and soft.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks

*Re: Measurements!!!*



l2owen said:


> shelden and TT shouldnt even be mentioned in the same sentence. tyrus thomas can get up higher and faster for blocks than shelden could dream of . tyrus thomas will literally be in the air seconds before shelden williams . his ability to elevate combined with his great wingspan are very much like marions . shelden will not be as good a rebounder as TT. cause tt has all the tools to be a better rebounder. they are the same height. i highly doubg SW has a higher standing reach than TT. its not even close. tts athleticisim , age, and size make him a far better prospect than sw.



Brutal homer post. Shelden and TT should be mentioned in the same sentence considering Shelden put up better numbers than TT this past season, and his accolades speak for that. "literally be in the air seconds before shelden williams' is obvious jockriding hyperbole bs. Shelden averaged 6.5 more points 1.5 more rebounds and 1.2 more blocks than Tyrus because he is a better player, not to mention not a cocky arrogant jerkoff. 'Shelden will not be as good a rebounder as TT' is a true statement because he is already a better one. He too has abnormally long arms for his size, but he is much stronger and more experienced with broader shoulders and a better understanding of positioning. How does Thomas's size make him a better prospect than SW when he's the same height but 40 pounds lighter? Man i feel dumber for reading your post. Maybe you should've posted it on tyrusthomas.com, and not somewhere where real intelligent basketball discussion takes place. I think the #1 thing that is going to hold TT back is his attitude problem.


----------



## HKF

*Re: Measurements!!!*

It's really hard to understand the comparison of Tyrus Thomas to Marion. Marion came out of college thick. He's always been a heckuva a rebounder from day one (whether at the 3 or 4). I just don't think this comparison holds weight (no pun intended). If Tyrus doesn't put on a bunch of strength, how can he possibly be like Marion?


----------



## untamed guerilla

*Re: Measurements!!!*

I agree t.thomas is no shawn marion, i was just sayin they have the same types of abilities in terms of quick ups, slashing and t.thomas once he adds muscle to his frame will be a good rebounder, as far as him being able to play both sf/pf in the league i believe he can do it, i mean he's not the kinda guy that's gonna be taking players off the dribble nor will he be bangin inside, his skill set and body fit the marion mold, and if teams try to do other than that with him he may not be as successful as he can be


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: Predraft camp measurements and testing results*

inside hoops now listing *wingspans*


http://www.insidehoops.com/draft-prospect-measurements.shtml


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: Measurements!!!*

inside hoops now has wingspans listed. maybe this thread should be merged with the sticky one at the top.


http://www.insidehoops.com/draft-prospect-measurements.shtml


----------



## Nimreitz

*Re: Measurements!!!*



Like A Breath said:


> I don't get it...how come some guys are inflated half an inch by shoes, and others are inflated 1.25 inches? Shouldn't everyone get the same inflation so it's fair to all the prospects?


I used to think that, but I don't anymore. Height without shoes doesn't mean anything on the court and since everyone wears different kinds of shoes on the court, they should be measured with their actual shoes to get their height.



mizenkay said:


> inside hoops now has wingspans listed. maybe this thread should be merged with the sticky one at the top.
> 
> 
> http://www.insidehoops.com/draft-prospect-measurements.shtml


Dammit, still no standing reach.


----------



## Thuloid

*Re: Measurements!!!*

Shelden Williams with both the height (barely) and the wingspan on TT, so his standing reach should be better as well. Williams is a true PF or small C. Yeah, he'll be a good rebounder.

Saer Sene's wingspan is just freakish.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Measurements!!!*

Well, Aldridge is third in wingspan only behind sene and O'Bryant, that's pretty good.


Jones, Solomon has the same wingspan but he's not even 6'10" in shoes. Woah.


----------



## l2owen

*Re: Measurements!!!*



OwnTheBlocks said:


> Brutal homer post. Shelden and TT should be mentioned in the same sentence considering Shelden put up better numbers than TT this past season, and his accolades speak for that. "literally be in the air seconds before shelden williams' is obvious jockriding hyperbole bs. Shelden averaged 6.5 more points 1.5 more rebounds and 1.2 more blocks than Tyrus because he is a better player, not to mention not a cocky arrogant jerkoff. 'Shelden will not be as good a rebounder as TT' is a true statement because he is already a better one. He too has abnormally long arms for his size, but he is much stronger and more experienced with broader shoulders and a better understanding of positioning. How does Thomas's size make him a better prospect than SW when he's the same height but 40 pounds lighter? Man i feel dumber for reading your post. Maybe you should've posted it on tyrusthomas.com, and not somewhere where real intelligent basketball discussion takes place. I think the #1 thing that is going to hold TT back is his attitude problem.



homer??? LOLL just look at their measurements. tyrus has the same height and wingspan but his vertial will blow shelden out of the water. and have you realized shelden is A SENIOR? 3 YEARS OLDER THAN TYRUS. yeah you sure arent a homer. lets take a guy who is 3 years older than a 20 year old kid and start comparing their size and basketball knowledge.. LOLLLL . seriously the only person with homer glasses is you . 6.5 more points and 1.5 more rebounds than a guy who is 3 years younger than you in the NCAA?? thanks for making the argument for me., you can call yourself homer # 2 loolll. lol i dont think you could have felt dumber reading my last post... if youve already been that way a long time ago ^^. any nba braintrust with a brain will tell you TT is a FAR better prospect than SW. looll you're jokes. calling your post intelligent discussion would be an oxymoron.

if it wasnt clear enough for you let me blow your argument out of the water for everyone .

1) The stats you show are a joke. You say that SW is a better player because he puts up better numbers. WRONG. any smart person will tell you stats dont determine how good a player is or will become. Not to mention the flaw in your logic comparing a senior anchor to a freshman . WOW could you possibly be any more homer than that. 

2) you talk about being stronger and more experienced but again through homer glasses. OBVIOUSLY 3 more years in the NCAA is going to make him stronger and more experienced. did we really need you to point that out? if players were drafted on strength and experience then seniors would regularly be drafted at the top while highschool freshmen at the bottom. For some odd reason it works the other way around. Do you know something we dont?

3) The fact that a freshman averaged just 1.5 less than the revered SW, who has been in college for 4 years , tells me that Tyrus is going to be WAY better when hes older and has more bulk, knowledge, and experience. Things that come when you get OLDER. When TT is 3 years older and the same age as SW , SW wont be anywhere near Tyrus. 

4) You are LYING in your stats. Check ESPN season stats for TT's blocks and SWs blocks and SW gets 3.8 and TT averages 3.1. The difference is .7 of a block. That is not 1.2 LOL. and you were saying something about intelligent discussion?homerism? All this while TT averaged 25.9 minutes while Shelden averaged 33.3 . Thats a whole 7 minutes more to average .7 of a block more. CASE CLOSED. 

God you talk about me being a homer, but your argument is so flawed and skewed that it makes me sick . TT is head and shoulders without a doubt a better prospect than SW. You want to say that a guy who needs 4 years in college and 7 minutes of extra playing time to average 1.5 more rebounds and .5 more blocks than a 20 year old stud is a better player?( all this while Tyrus was only the 4-5th offensive option on his team, living off dunks and putbacks ). HOMER. 

your argument is completely flawed .


----------



## The Mad Viking

*Re: Predraft camp measurements and testing results*

Interesting numbers:

Shelden Williams at 7'-4" boosts his chances for being an NBA 5
Also at 7-4 Hilton Armstrong, Cedric Simmons, and Eric Williams.

Aldridge at 7-5. Patrick O"Bryant at 7'-6" a mid-lottery pick. Saer Sene at 7'-8" locks up his first round status, if there was any doubt.

7'-3" Rudy Gay, Tyrus Thomas and Shawne Wiliams. Lottery bound, all. Also Aaron Gray, who is 7-1, and Marco Killingsworth, who is 6-7.


----------



## italianBBlover

*Re: Measurements!!!*

Recent measurements say that Bargnani is 7-1 with shoes and 250 lb

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=3664648&postcount=2812


----------



## rebelsun

*Re: Measurements!!!*



italianBBlover said:


> Recent measurements say that Bargnani is 7-1 with shoes and 250 lb
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=3664648&postcount=2812


Just read this on Insider. If that is true, he's #1.


----------



## Nimreitz

*Re: Measurements!!!*

Bargnani is 7'1''!??! Yeah, with his mobility, shot, and height I think he probably goes #1.

Also, I hate that the article posted has the wingspan's in inches. I can't convert inches to feet automatically, I have to sit and divide by 12 for every player! If you told me a few years ago that Barbosa had an 82 inch wingspan I would have been like "oh, really, ok", but if you tell me 6'10'' I'm gonna be like "WOW!"

EDIT: Ok, so I just noticed that Allen Ray has a 6'8'' wingspan. If one of the biggest knocks on him is his height, it may not be anymore. It's definitely possible to play the 2 at 6'2'' with such long arms.


----------



## sov82

*Re: Measurements!!!*

The calculator has ruined the human mind.


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: Measurements!!!*

hey guys. i merged the DMD thread into the sticky thread at the top of the forum!!


thanks!


----------



## rynobot

*Re: Measurements!!!*



mizenkay said:


> hey guys. i merged the DMD thread into the sticky thread at the top of the forum!!
> 
> 
> thanks!


awsome


----------



## K-Dub

Complete Predraft Camp Measurements


----------



## Nimreitz

*Re: Measurements!!!*



sov82 said:


> The calculator has ruined the human mind.


Oh give me a break, it's just about what's easier. We are very used to seeing something very large written in feet and inches, not just inches. It's almost like saying "oh, it's 200 centimeters" instead of "oh, it's 2 meters" what's the point?


----------



## mizenkay

let's keep this about the measurements and not about baiting others.

it will not be tolerated.

miz


----------



## The Mad Viking

*Re: Measurements!!!*



Mike luvs KG said:


> Height is still important. I would take an extra 2 inches of vision over an extra 2 inches of wingspan any day.
> 
> A guy who is 6'5" is going to have a much easier time shooting the ball than a guy who is 6'3" because he's going to get better looks at the basket, even if the shorter guy has longer arms.


You're entitled to that opinion.

But if you can't make a jumper with a hand in your face, you can't play in the NBA. And unless you're two feet taller than the guy guarding you, he can get a hand in your face.


----------



## master8492

*Re: Measurements!!!*

Combine results:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: Measurements!!!*



master8492 said:


> Combine results:


Why isn't Ronnie Brewer about 7th on the draft board?


----------



## tone wone

*Re: Measurements!!!*



Darius Miles Davis said:


> Why isn't Ronnie Brewer about 7th on the draft board?


 cause he's 8th going to Houston


----------



## HKF

*Re: Measurements!!!*



Darius Miles Davis said:


> Why isn't Ronnie Brewer about 7th on the draft board?


Cause he can't shoot for ****. And I bet dollars to donuts, that Brandon Roy will be dunking on people like crazy in the NBA, once he realizes that's whtat he'll have to do to finish.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks

Does anyone have testing results for guys not on this list? I'm extremely curious as to how many reps Eric Williams and JP Batista put up.


----------



## rebelsun

OwnTheBlocks said:


> Does anyone have testing results for guys not on this list? I'm extremely curious as to how many reps Eric Williams and JP Batista put up.


Batista and Adeleke lead the camp with 26 reps. That was the only mention of JP in the article and I didn't see Eric's name anywhere.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks

Another year goes by and 2 more guys fall one rep short. Sad I know. I hate seeing Jason Keep being famous for anything other than breaking a backboard at the first game at OSU's arena or having really really ugly white trash tattoos. They should've invited me to the predraft camp for the sole purpose of breaking his record. 

It seems Adeleke did everything in his power to make a good showing at the camp, but for some reason nbadraft.net rated him really really poorly. They definitely overexaggerated Batista's strength too, claiming he can bench 225 30x


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: Measurements!!!*



HKF said:


> Cause he can't shoot for ****. And I bet dollars to donuts, that Brandon Roy will be dunking on people like crazy in the NBA, once he realizes that's whtat he'll have to do to finish.


He's a 75% free throw shooter. He shot 44% from the field this year, 48% his two previous years, and 35% from three this year. Now I know his shot looks strange, but you CAN develop a strange technique with extensive practice. 

He's a better shooter than you give him credit for, and the fact that his free throw percentage is going up each year suggests he can continue to improve.


----------



## untamed guerilla

with seeing where ronnie brewer tested how can carney be rated over him, i mean brewer measured 6-6.75 with shoes, that's basically 6-7 has a 41" vert. benched 185 19 times,has almost a 7 foot wingspan, i mean u can work on the shot, and he can handle the ball, i don't see how he's not rated higher on peoples draft boards, if anybodys stock should be going up it's his, imo he's no longer a mid 1sr rounder he should be gone before the top 8 is over


----------



## different_13

did anyone really expect Jordan Farmar to get these crazy results?

highest vertical in the combine!
second fastest sprint!
AND he outbenched Gay and Aldridge..

i was not expecting any of that.

Shelden Williams is beastly strong.. but we all knew that.


----------



## master8492

http://nbadraft.net/2006campmeasurements002.asp


Has official results of everyone.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks

draftexpress includes rankings for each drill and overall 

Did anyone else notice Craig Smith's vertical is better from standing than it is off of a step? I've never seen that before and it doesn't really make any sense.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Measurements!!!*



Darius Miles Davis said:


> Why isn't Ronnie Brewer about 7th on the draft board?


 http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=274501


As I expected, he dominated the combines and is pretty much a lock for a top 11 pick. His shooting form is ugly, but it works.


----------



## DaBruins

different_13 said:


> did anyone really expect Jordan Farmar to get these crazy results?
> 
> highest vertical in the combine!
> second fastest sprint!
> AND he outbenched Gay and Aldridge..
> 
> i was not expecting any of that.
> 
> Shelden Williams is beastly strong.. but we all knew that.


as a huge Bruin fan i gotta say i'm not suprised. We saw his vertical prowess a lot when he would sky for rebounds and blocks (he didnt have great dunks or anything though). His sprinting is actually a pretty good, its just that his first step isn't great and he usually doesnt do it full speed anyway and prefers to use hesitation moves and smarts. Jordan is indeed strong, but i didnt expect him to outbench those guys. He had a great camp.


----------



## The Mad Viking

I would say that the overall rankings in the combines are the biggest mis-leader.

What you want to do is look at comparables, and look for key factors for certain positions, and balance that with productivity on the court. 

Aldridge did okay for a big. He is not particularly fast, strong, quick, nor a great leaper, even for an big. But neither were any of his results indicative that he couldn't play in the NBA.

Marcus Williams confirmed that his athleticism was as bad as his worst detractors alleged. That and his overweight status start to ring character bells for me, when added to his college problems. If he can't work out for this, what will he be like when he has a $2mil contract? I wouldn't touch him with a 10 foot pole.

For PGs, you want to see speed and quickness. Their hops and bench press are far less important.

For scoring guards, you are looking for all-around numbers.

Amundson is faster and quicker than Rudy Gay! Another white guy busting the stereotype. He will now likely be a late first rounder, at worst an early 2nd.

Saer Sane's 3/4 court sprint is sick for a 7 footer. Even if it's below average overall.

Frans Steyn is going to make it in the NBA. He probably is a better prospect than Aaron Gray, although Gray may be drafted and Steyn may not. Steyn has very good feet for a guy 7-1.

JJ Redick's athleticism will help him more than his DWI hurt him. He's quick, pretty fast, and has decent ups.

My sleeper pick, Morris Almond, did very well. He will play in the NBA, although he might go the way of Marquis Daniels.

Hilton Armstrong is slow. His stock fell big time. 

David Noel will get drafted and can be an energy guy and a defensive specialist.

Cedric Simmons locked up a lottery spot, when you combine his productivity with his length and his very good athleticism for a big.

Curtis Withers should get drafted. Productive combo forward (terrific rebounder who can score inside and with jumper) with legit NBA athleticism.

Marco Killingsworth should get drafted.(!) He has the same wingspan and reach as Shelden Williams; is quicker and faster than Shelden, but with an inch less ups; outplayed SW head to head in NCAA.
Paul Millsap is also a comparable athlete, with a little better standing reach and a little less wingspan. Pops Mensah-Bonsu has the same measurements as Millsap and is the best athlete of the four of them!

I don't know why Daniel Horton is not a draft prospect. He has 5.3 apg, 2 spg, 16+ ppg with 40% treys and 90% FTs in a tough conference. Plus he is a phenomenal athlete, with the same length as Randy Foye.

And here is a word of caution on combine results. Patrick O'Bryant and Aaron Gray put up extremely similar numbers. Anyone who watched Bradley's upset of Pitt would swear on everything they care about that O'Bryant was much faster and quicker. My read in hindsight is that he was more decisive and aggressive, which put Gray on his heels and then into foul trouble. Plus, he has longer arms, and while they may have the same very, O'Bryant has what the call "quick ups". Gray does not. They don't measure how long you wind up for your jump, do they?


----------



## mysterio

*Re: Predraft camp measurements and testing results*



SkywalkerAC said:


> http://www.floridatoday.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060611/SPORTS/606110346/1002
> 
> some info has leaked out anyway-
> 
> Sheldon benches 185lbs 25X; Lamarcus 8X.
> 
> Gay and Thomas touch 12'3"; Brewer 12'1" & 185 19X!
> 
> That's about it in this article. They may have just used info from interviews.
> 
> 12'3, yup, that's pretty high alright.


I wonder who has the record for jumping reach in the NBA. Dwight Howard?


----------

